# Possible Booker Herf



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Booker wants ta herf, possibly next Friday Nite....Just waiting on time and place of his choosing.......Old Sailor is going:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

What the heck? Is Booker gonna be in Canada? Looks like he is on a world tour! Have fun guys... wish I could herf with you. Raleigh is a little far from y'all (southern-ism used for effect) and I'm already using my frequent flyer miles. :ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

can i join?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> can i join?


Of course:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far:
Old Sailor....Gail??? depends on work
RHNewfie & wife
Kidrock
Booker


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

where and when dave???

once i find that out i may be in


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

shaggy said:


> where and when dave???
> 
> once i find that out i may be in


Same....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> can i join?


Only if u can do this:chk



shaggy said:


> where and when dave???
> 
> once i find that out i may be in


Not sure if u can come. U tend to get people drunk.



JPH said:


> Same....


U better come.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just talked to Booker, will know next week, they are changing his work hours.....hope it's a go.....I'd be game for Rhinos if this pans out. Booker will let me know next week...........Stay tuned for further developements.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Only if u can do this:chk
> 
> Not sure if u can come. U tend to get people drunk.
> 
> U better come.


Re Shaggy....and LOST IN THE TUNNEL:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Just talked to Booker, will know next week, they are changing his work hours.....hope it's a go.....I'd be game for Rhinos if this pans out. Booker will let me know next week...........Stay tuned for further developements.:ss


I pm your then saw this thread, now I feel the preasure LOL
Well like always ill make something happen, u know I cant turn down a chance to herf with my brothers. The next day ill be leaving out for Florida so this might be a good thing for me. Monday Ill know for sure.:tu As for now Booker's in.:chk

PS: Every1coming must be able to do this dance:chk:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I pm your then saw this thread, now I feel the preasure LOL
> Well like always ill make something happen, u know I cant turn down a chance to herf with my brothers. The next day ill be leaving out for Florida so this might be a good thing for me. Monday Ill know for sure.:tu As for now Booker's in.:chk
> 
> PS: Every1coming must be able to do this dance:chk:r


Boy, that's gonna be hard to do with my lame ankle......a one footed chicken dance:al


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone have an address for this Rhino place?

Can't wait!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll shot ya off a map....as soon as it's decided where. Rhinos is like 2 minutes out of the tunnel.....I'll keep ya updated Jeff.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW... you're fast!

Thanks Dave


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

So far:
Old Sailor....Gail??? depends on work
RHNewfie & wife
Kidrock
Booker
smokehouse


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'll shot ya off a map....as soon as it's decided where. Rhinos is like 2 minutes out of the tunnel.....I'll keep ya updated Jeff.


it is NOT 2 mins from the tunnel....it is like 1 1/2 hrs from the tunnel :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> it is NOT 2 mins from the tunnel....it is like 1 1/2 hrs from the tunnel :r


I hope you are kidding...:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont believe me???? ask nick :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I just wanna make sure that it is not too far since we won't be able to leave until 5ish


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I just wanna make sure that it is not too far since we won't be able to leave until 5ish


Just don't follow Nick or Mike, it took them an hour to go through the tunnel, don't know where they went....time travel I guess.:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here it is for Bookers approval :chk :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far:
Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife
Kidrock
Booker
smokehouse


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got word from Booker, he's having troubles posting on CS, hopes to get it sorted out shortly. He'll be intouch with me later about place and time for herf.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> it is NOT 2 mins from the tunnel....it is like 1 1/2 hrs from the tunnel


lol:r



RHNewfie said:


> I hope you are kidding..


yes he is



Old Sailor said:


> Got word from Booker, he's having troubles posting on CS, hopes to get it sorted out shortly. He'll be intouch with me later about place and time for herf.


Still having problems hope we can get if fixed tomorrow. Ill check on the MGM casino if not the Rhino it is. Ill now in a day or two.:tu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmm...this Friday night?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Date is Aug.10th, should have said it earlier.:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

umm..... :chk
:fu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Date is Aug.10th, should have said it earlier.:ss


Dang...that means Old Sailor is gonna make it....shoot, we always try to plan these when he is out at sea.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Dang...that means Old Sailor is gonna make it....shoot, we always try to plan these when he is out at sea.....


:tg:fu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay it is that time of year for our unofficial metro Detroit herf. Aug. 10th?

Where?

Who's going?

Post it...

Dirty Dee


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dirty Dee,


It is Aug 10th, the location site will be decided later on this week, but ill be there for sure

Jon


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far:
Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife
Kidrock
Booker
smokehouse

I've heard it will either be MGM Casino or Rhinos....awaiting word from the Man:tu

Who else can show up???


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> So far:
> Old Sailor & Gail
> RHNewfie & wife
> Kidrock
> ...


All that is needed is a time.

Keep me posted.

Thanx :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Dang...that means Old Sailor is gonna make it....shoot, we always try to plan these when he is out at sea.


Sorry Chip I keep messing up.



Dirty Dee said:


> Okay it is that time of year for our unofficial metro Detroit herf. Aug. 10th?
> *
> Where?
> 
> ...


Man this guy need to read a few post above were way passed that.
PS: I talked to PDS and were still working the problem so hopefully it's fixed my wednesday. I just text the owner of the rhino and ill call the vp at the mgm tomorrow if someone calls me and remind me until then:chk


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

yay i can NOT wait! :chk :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> yay i can NOT wait!


Just keep doing this:chk:chk:chkand you'll ben no time.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Damn I wish i was in Detroit...Booker is a great Brother to herf with

Dan


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Kngof9ex said:


> Damn I wish i was in Detroit...Booker is a great Brother to herf with
> 
> Dan


Yeah hes pretty cool to Herf with. Especially when he gets some :al in him and starts :chk :chk:


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope we have a location soon!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Location is key.... :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Booker must still be having login problems, he was on earlier but then gone.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Yo, just got back from NYC and Boston yesterday. I'm in.

I'll let Ryan know, too.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Have we heard from Chip? He should be on the 'must attend list'

EDIT: Ermo, too. Wheres Eric at?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

A really good friend of mine may tag along with me, not sure yet though


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Lets hope Booker can login, I don't have any other way of contacting him to find out the place and time.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Lets hope Booker can login, I don't have any other way of contacting him to find out the place and time.


You dont have his digits? I can call or text him if you want


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> You dont have his digits? I can call or text him if you want


:tu:tuthat would be great.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

There is some nasty payback in line for Chip and Dave if Friday goes down. Naaasty


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> There is some nasty payback in line for Chip and Dave if Friday goes down. Naaasty


Now that there is funny...I don't care who you are....:ss

You fellers gotta get over this payback thing, I certainly had to. There are some people around you just can't payback.....so you do your best to pay it forward.

Enough of the cheesy stuff....it is war you want, then never let it be said I walked away from a challenge (ran like a scalded dog a few times, but that's another story). I shall endeavour to be prepared!!! :bx:bx

Remember...I am an old man...take it easy.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not going to make it.... I have this stupid final paper due and today found out I have to ditch my topic and start over....so i need a few days for research and at least one to write it.. (15pgs, 8 sources)....must submit by late Friday....

Have fun fellas...

I'll catch those who are coming to the shack there...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Lets hope Booker can login, I don't have any other way of contacting him to find out the place and time.


I tried to call u 2day and it said the caller is not available. Call me tomorrow.



JPH said:


> Unfortunately I'm not going to make it.... I have this stupid final paper due and today found out I have to ditch my topic and start over....so i need a few days for research and at least one to write it.. (15pgs, 8 sources)....must submit by late Friday....
> 
> Have fun fellas...
> 
> I'll catch those who are coming to the shack there...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok I text Mark but I dont see my reply to him on the thread. The Rhino is a good:bl I didnt get a chance to call the vp of the mgm due to it being so busy at work today. I really think it will be a good IDEAL if we could get to the Rhino by 7p so we can lock down a spot just for us like the last time. The owner is expecting up and wants to have a smoke with us this time.:ss Ill be there at 7p if not a lil be4. (providing nothing goes [email protected]) fingers crossed. So Let get this party starte.:chk&yes I will be doing the chicken dance:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I text Mark but I dont see my reply to him on the thread.


I'm an old man like Chip, I'm asleep by 11 or 11:30 :ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel old Im usually in bed around 10:00


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

chip said:


> You fellers gotta get over this payback thing, I certainly had to. There are some people around you just can't payback.....so you do your best to pay it forward.


Boy did I have to learn THIS lesson... partially because of you!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Within 5 minutes of meeting Chip, he had already gifted me an Anejo Shark and my brother an Opus.

He'll get his due, in time. Although, when you get to be that old, time can become an issue


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Rhinos it is.:bl

Old Sailor & Gail


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Rhinos it is.:bl
> 
> Old Sailor & Gail


We'll chase ya down at the tunnel!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Post if your coming so Booker has a head count please.

So far:
Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I feel old Im usually in bed around 10:00


r u coming


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I will be comming with a friend of mine, so that is two people for kidrock

thanks,


Jon


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> I will be comming with a friend of mine, so that is two people for kidrock
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jon


No thx u4coming and enjoying a smoke or2with us.:tu Bring any1u want.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Booker/Old Sailor,


Thanks for getting this in motion for a quality herf :chk


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> r u coming


yep I'll be there


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be there. I'm still waiting to hear back from Ryan.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Where is the Rhino?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Where is the Rhino?


351 Gratiot:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far:
Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife
Booker
Smokehouse
Kidrock387 + 1
MarkTHS & Ryan?

Try and be there for 6:30-7:00pm area please


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

So far:
Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife
Booker
Smokehouse
Kidrock387 + 1
MarkTHS & Ryan?
Ermo & Jessica :al :ss :chk

I have a tight schedule Friday but I'll be there for a smoke.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ermo said:


> So far:
> Old Sailor & Gail
> RHNewfie & wife
> Booker
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Man...I'm bummed....I'd love to cruise down from Lansing and crash this event but I'm gonna be going to Wisconsin to visit family...

I'll keep my eye out for the next one...I'm disappointed though...have fun!

jag


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Feels like Friday will never get here!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryan is confirmed.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Hey Booker/Old Sailor,
> 
> Thanks for getting this in motion for a *quality herf *:chk


Wait until the end of the nite b4u call it quality



jagmqt said:


> Man...I'm bummed....I'd love to cruise down from Lansing and crash this event but I'm gonna be going to Wisconsin to visit family...
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for the next one...I'm disappointed though...have fun!
> 
> jag


We'll have1 4u. Take care and have a safe trip.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

We should be there around 6:30area Booker...see ya there.:ss

yes...I'll bring ya something special, don't I always:r:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

If we don't get lost we will be there around 7!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm stoked for tomorrow :ss


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

The older I get the more dyslexic my reading becomes. On the other hand it easily amuses me.

I read this title and thought, Possible Hooker Berf, what would a hooker do at a berf and what the heck is a berf.

And as usually occurs, a few seconds later, the true title reveals itself. So, as Rosannadanna of SLN fame used to say, "Nevermind!" :w


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Old Sailor & Gail
RHNewfie & wife
Booker
Smokehouse
Kidrock387 + 1
MarkTHS & Ryan
Ermo & Jessica 
Chip...most probably, which is a definite maybe....:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

James = probably a no go.

Sorry guys. I'll see most of you at the Shack though.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

chip said:


> Old Sailor & Gail
> RHNewfie & wife
> Booker
> Smokehouse
> ...


It's been a while. I can't wait to herf with you guys again. :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dirty Dee said:


> It's been a while. I can't wait to herf with you guys again. :ss


:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> We should be there around 6:30area Booker...see ya there.:ss
> 
> yes...I'll bring ya something special, don't I always:r:chk


Nothing for me, I'll be glad 2herf with a group of fine people. (except chip)shhhhhhhh:r



Syekick said:


> The older I get the more dyslexic my reading becomes. On the other hand it easily amuses me.
> 
> I read this title and thought, Possible Hooker Berf, what would a hooker do at a berf and what the heck is a berf.
> 
> And as usually occurs, a few seconds later, the true title reveals itself. So, as Rosannadanna of SLN fame used to say, "Nevermind!" :w


What the H*ll did he just say



White97Jimmy said:


> James = probably a no go.
> 
> Sorry guys. I'll see most of you at the Shack though.


Im going to miss that, Ill be out of town. Mayb1day we can meet up at the smoke shop4a few.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

***************HEY I NEED2KNOW*************

Since the weather is so nice and the scenery is:tu Do u guys want to kick-it out side with the live band (jazz)&(a lil R&B) the only problem with that is I can smell my smoke, the wind will take it away before I get a chance2enjoy it Not that it matters cause I chill in both spots, and we can always travel up and down.
Other option is the smoke lounge with the lounge chairs and big screen tv'so
Yall let me know so I can RSVP or just get there early and take over a spot:gn:bx Im all loaded up for the crew, got a few nice smokes to pass and herf with so let the herfing begin:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

It matters not to me! I just consider myself lucky to be there!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Inside is ok for me, didn't know they had outside seating.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> James = probably a no go.
> 
> Sorry guys. I'll see most of you at the Shack though.





DETROITPHA357 said:


> ***************HEY I NEED2KNOW*************
> 
> Since the weather is so nice and the scenery is:tu Do u guys want to kick-it out side with the live band (jazz)&(a lil R&B) the only problem with that is I can smell my smoke, the wind will take it away before I get a chance2enjoy it Not that it matters cause I chill in both spots, and we can always travel up and down.
> Other option is the smoke lounge with the lounge chairs and big screen tv'so
> Yall let me know so I can RSVP or just get there early and take over a spot:gn:bx Im all loaded up for the crew, got a few nice smokes to pass and herf with so let the herfing begin:chk:chk:chk:chk


I game for whatever. Herfing with you fine BOTLS and SOTLS is enough for me.

What time you heading up there Booker? Im hoping to be there between 6-6:30. :chk:chk:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Inside, closer to bar:al:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> What time you heading up there Booker? Im hoping to be there between 6-6:30. :chk:chk:


same



Old Sailor said:


> Inside, closer to bar:al:ss:ss


:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pm sent to every1 that dont have my cell for directions call anytime.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:ss Made a little trip to the tobacconist.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:chk:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dave, when are you and the lady hitting the road?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

leaving at 5, stopping for dinner, should be there 6:30 ish


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

It was nice herfing with your gentleman (even you too, Booker)

:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I debating whether or not I want to have a late night smoke with the RASC that Chip forked over to me towards the end of the evening. Ahhh internal dilemma


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

(This is where one of you chimes in and tells me that smoking 5 cigars in an evening isnt over-indulging)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> (This is where one of you chimes in and tells me that smoking 5 cigars in an evening isnt over-indulging)


Go for it:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Glad to see that you made it back safe, Dave.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> (This is where one of you chimes in and tells me that smoking 5 cigars in an evening isnt over-indulging)


not at all...and it is a small cigar.....:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Pics are up in its own thread.:tu:tu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

It was pleasure herfing with all you guys even though we got a little water logged. 

Hopefully next time we can keep our cigars at 70% RH instead of 100%


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dirty Dee said:


> It was pleasure herfing with all you guys even though we got a little water logged.
> 
> Hopefully next time we can keep our cigars at 70% RH instead of 100%


:r Both casualties dried out nicely over night


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> It was pleasure herfing with all you guys even though we got a little water logged.
> 
> Hopefully next time we can keep our cigars at 70% RH instead of 100%


Next time we will have oldsailor bring a life raft :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Next time we will have oldsailor bring a life raft :r


Will do....seems like everytime Dirty Dee and I sat down somewhere, the water came crashing down onthings, first the a/c unit, then the flood from upstairs, at least WE didn't sit in a wet chair like some else did.:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Now I was in the chair before it got wet! Boy am I glad I got up and avoided most of that mess!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> It was nice herfing with your gentleman (even you too, Booker)
> 
> :ss


:tg

I had a great time with u guys. (like always) Lets make Oct. 12th Herf a good1 for OldSailor.:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> It was nice herfing with your gentleman (even you too, Booker)
> 
> :ss





Old Sailor said:


> Pics are up in its own thread.:tu:tu


Post the link


----------

